# How do I remove resin polish?



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

I tried to use my new Silverline polisher with Autoglym resin polish. Not sure why but tiny specs of polish are now stuck to the bonnet. And embedded in the stone chips. I tried claying it but that’s not really helped. 

Can one of the experts please advise what I should use? Technique and product...?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

It'll be dust from the AG Super Resin Polish.

It sounds like you've applied it too thick and are left with residue in the stone chips.

Your best bet would be to wash the car again throughly and then use some detailing spray to concentrate on any left over residue in the chips.

to stop it happening again, i'd recommend filling the chips with touch up paint, and then when fully dry re-polish the car with SRP but make sure you spread it thinly with a damp applicator. 
With AG SRP Less really is more, if you know what i mean.
make sure you top it up with a good wax too.


----------



## Destroyers (Aug 30, 2007)

Normally the white dusting marks will just go away after it has rained or you have given it a wash or two, same when you use car glass polish on a chipped windscreen and it leaves white/blue marks in all the chips


----------



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

It's not just in the stone chips but lots of little specs which can be removed using my nail, lightly. I've tried washing the car a couple of times but it doesn't seem to be making much difference??  It seems to require some scrubbing - which I'd rather not do considering it's a black car.

I've been using AG SRP for a while but never with a polisher... perhaps thats the main difference???

Is there nothing which can help me remove the polish as washing it hasn't worked. I've even tried Scratch-X...


----------



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Destroyers (Aug 30, 2007)

Hmm if it really is that difficult to remove perhaps you could try the "fight fire with fire" approach and try some super resin polish over it? Maybe that will work....


----------



## range rover dea (May 27, 2007)

hi i have had this my self autoglym by rotary is to fast i PC it to remove the spots of dried polish i made a strong wash bucket and gently washed the car with a bug sponge it removed every bit :thumb:


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like you are using too much SRP and applied on too high of a setting.

I find a pound coin sized amount of polish on the pad and the machine used on its lowest setting is great for applying this polish. Then you can turn it up to a higher setting to avoid the splatter.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

As above sounds like too much. I find a couple of small blobs is ample by machine.

Try some neat car shampoo on a MF to remove.


----------



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok, so we're decided that I've used too much SRP. But how I need to work out how to get it off now. I've washed the car three times since then and it's not much better... I see in some stone chip touch up guides people recommend IsoPropyl alcohol to clean out all the dirt... would this do the job?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Try the neat shampoo mate, but yeah IPA should do it.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

I thought clay would have been fine. Which clay did you use? Maybe you need a stronger one.

I have had this problem myself. I put too much polish on when I was learning. I used Megs clay kit to remove it, and that was about a week after the detail.


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

Wont the clay remove the polish that has been applied to the paintwork though?


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

where can you get IPA from?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

clay or strong APC soak or Surfex HD at about 10-20% solution and it will be gone


----------



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

Too many acrimonous guys. I know what IPA is but what the rest?


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Cupra-R said:


> Too many acrimonous guys. I know what IPA is but what the rest?


APC = All Purpose Cleaner



hallett said:


> where can you get IPA from?


Chemist


----------



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

IPA seems to be hard to get hold of?? i've tried 5 different places chemists... any other suggestions?


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Isopropanol_cleaning_fluid_1.html

Is one option...

Its a commonly used product for many uses. You may find DIY stores stock it.


----------



## mrscott (Apr 26, 2010)

Try Maplin for IPA in a spraycan.

http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?moduleno=28994


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

IPA mixed 50/50 with water should shift it. You are going to ask what IPA is and I don't know it's real name just know it a rubbing alcohol, can get from chemist.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

carsey said:


> Wont the clay remove the polish that has been applied to the paintwork though?


Yes, and so will Isopropyl Alcohol.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I would try with a little more srp over that should loosen it with the fresh solvents in the srp

or 

use an IPA wipedown but you may not have any of this.

or 

have another go with clay this should really work

or 

use your rotary with a compound and remove via that.

If none of them work its not specs of srp you have must be something else.

I hope that helps

Many Thanks 
Andy


----------

